# Lots of Aikido Video Clips with Stenudd Sensei!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of Aikido clips here.  Enjoy.

http://www.stenudd.com/aikido/video.htm#aikido


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 12, 2007)

That was awesome!
Dude's got skills, to quote the vernacular...


----------



## Yari (Feb 13, 2007)

That was good....  very good. Would like to pratice with this guy!

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I think what impressed me most was that at no point in the videos did he ever lose that completely relaxed air about him.  This is essential to feeling energy flow from uke.


----------

